

Show HN: Write code, earn Bitcoins - weekendcoder
http://signup.codeforbitcoins.com/

======
sebkomianos
"Code for money", essentially. Or?

~~~
weekendcoder
In simple terms yes, however the dynamics of the Bitcoin market are a little
different at the moment. Many people have paper wealth in Bitcoins that can't
be easily converted into another currency. So would be better to just purchase
services with Bitcoin rather than converting to and from other currencies.

